# La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - good budget smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

great construction and appearance. super loose draw lots of smoke on puff not so much when sitting idle. Flavors were very muted but earthy tabacc...

Read the full review here: La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - good budget smoke


----------

